#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Εισαγωγή μεταλλικού στεγάστρου στο στατικό πρόγραμμα Fespa - Βίντεο

## Xάρης

Πώς να κατασκευάσετε γρήγορα στατικά μοντέλα από σκυρόδεμα ή δομικό χάλυβα,
χρησιμοποιώντας τις εντολές και τις παραμέτρους της «Επεξεργασίας», με το στατικό πρόγραμμα Fespa.

----------


## Kostas2002

Αν φτιάξουν και τις συνδέσεις για άλλες διατομές πλην Ι θα ήταν πολύ καλύτερο...

----------


## Xάρης

Αν έχεις δικτύωμα δεν είναι εύκολη η εισαγωγή των δεδομένων.

Σαν προτεραιότητα θα έβαζα την αυτόματη εισαγωγή φορτίων από χιόνι και άνεμο κατά EC1.
Επίσης, θα ήθελα έλεγχο σε διαξονική κάμψη στη βάση του στύλου (σύνδεση).
Ακόμα, σημαντικό να υπάρχουν έλεγχοι συνδέσεων κοιλοδοκών (στύλος-δοκός, βάση στύλου).

----------


## Kostas2002

Υπάρχει εύκολος τρόπος αλλά έχω καιρό να κάνω δικτύωμα και δεν τον θυμάμαι....

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει ένας τρόπος που είναι ο εξής:
σχεδιάζουμε το δικτύωμα μας στο επίπεδο X-Z (το επίπεδο της οθόνης)πάμε στον πίνακα 301 (συντεταγμένες λοιπών κόμβων) και αντιγράφουμε τη στήλη των Ζ στη στήλη των Υ
Προσοχή, όταν σχεδιάζουμε το δικτύωμα να κοιτά προς τα "κάτω", διότι τα Ζ αυξάνουν προς τα κάτω
Αν χρειάζεται να διορθώσουμε το ύψος του δικτυώματος (μαζικά τις συντεταγμένες Υ), αυτό το κάνουμε επιλέγοντας τη στήλη των Υ και κάνοντας κλικ στο κουμπάκι "+" ή "-" προσθέτοντας ή αφαιρώντας αντίστοιχα, το ύψος που θέλουμε να γίνει η μετακίνηση κατά Υ.

----------


## sundance

αν ενσωματωναν και τελικο σχεδιαστικο κατι θα γινοταν...

----------


## sundance

τωρα παρατηρησα στην αγγλικη εκδοση του ιστοτοπου, στην ελληνικη δεν το εχουν, οτι μπορεις να παραξεις τομες.

http://www.lhlogismiki.gr/inc_en.php...ml#prettyPhoto[gallery6]/11/

1.μπορουν να παραχθουν και οψεις (δειχνοντας τομη χωρις να τεμνει κατι)?

2. στις τομες φαινονται και οι λεπτομερειες απο τις συνδεσεις που εχουν διαμορφωθει? (κοχλιες, πλακες κλπ)

απο παραγωγη φορτιων χιονιου και ανεμου βασει ec πως τα παει?

γενικα ποια ειναι τα αδυναμα σημεια του μεταλλικου?

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν κατάλαβα σε ποια φωτογραφία αναφέρεσαι.
Πάντως, αν έχεις το Master και όχι το Fespa παράγεις και τομές και όψεις.
Εμφανίζονται μόνο τα δομικά στοιχεία, στύλοι, δοκοί , διαγώνιοι σύνδεσμοι κ.λπ.. 
Όχι λεπτομέρειες των συνδέσεων. Αυτές εμφανίζονται στο ξεχωριστό πρόγραμμα των συνδέσεων που αντλεί δεδομένα από το αρχείο tek.

Τα φορτία τα εισάγεις εσύ χειρωνακτικά. Δες το παραπάνω μήνυμά μου #3.

----------


## sundance

http://www.lhlogismiki.gr/inc_en.php...;gallery6]/11/

αυτο δηλαδη για να γινει απαιτει και τον τεκτονα?

----------


## Xάρης

Έχει το Fespa εργαλείο τομής και δεν το γνωρίζω; Δεν έχω την τελευταία τελευταία έκδοση αλλά την 5.1.0.2.
Εργαλείο τομής έχει το Τέκτων.
Το Master είναι Fespa+Τέκτων.

----------


## Kostas2002

Γίνεται αλλά θέλει κόπο.. Μέσα από το τρισδιάστατο εξάγεις όψη (*.op)  και μετά την εισάγεις και την επεξεργάζεσαι, αρκετά....

----------


## sundance

με αλλα λογια ακυρο το φεσπα μεταλλικα.

αληθεια για να εχουμε καλο ερωτημα, σε τι προγραμμα σχεδιαζετε μεταλλικα?

----------


## Xάρης

Σχέδια 2D σχεδιάζω στο Fespa. Αν το μάθεις και φτιάξεις και κάποιες βιβλιοθήκες είναι εύκολο.
Φυσικά καμία σύγκριση με τα κορυφαία του είδους π.χ. Tekla και Strucad.
Αλλά και στο Autocad υπάρχουν ένα σωρό πρόσθετα που το κάνουν εύχρηστο για σχεδίαση 2D μεταλλικών.
Το Fespa είναι στο κάτω-κάτω σκαλοπάτι με όλα τα προγράμματα 2D σχεδίασης.

Το μεταλλικό του Fespa είναι χρήσιμο για μικτές (όχι σύμμικτες) κατασκευές από σκυρόδεμα και με κάποια δομικά στοιχεία από χάλυβα.
Όχι ότι δεν μπορείς να επιλύσεις και καθαρά μεταλλικά κτήρια.

----------


## sundance

ενα μεταλλικο προγραμμα για συνηθη κτιρια, για να ειναι ολοκληρωμενο, θα πρεπει να εχει παραγωγη αρχικων σχεδιων (τα επεξεργαζεσαι μετα οσο θες, αλλα να εχεις καπου να πατησεις) και παραγωγη φορτιων (ειδικα ανεμοπιεσης κατα ec).

προσωπικα, ειδικα τα σχεδια τα θεωρω προτεραιοτητα.

----------


## Xάρης

_ Η παραγωγή των σχεδίων είναι πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της απαιτούμενης εργασίας.
_ Για τα σχέδια των μεταλλικών υπάρχουν ειδικά προγράμματα.
_ Τα απαιτούμενα σχέδια για την πολεοδομία είναι τίποτα σχετικά με τα απαιτούμενα κατασκευαστικά σχέδια.
_ Κάθε μεγάλο εργοστάσιο μεταλλικών κατασκευών έχει και τμήμα δημιουργία σχεδίων εφαρμογής (χρησιμοποιούν tekla ή strucad).
Βάσει των παραπάνω, εσύ θέλεις να παράξεις τα απλά σχέδια της πολεοδομίας.
Απ' αυτά δε, το πιο χρονοβόρο είναι το σχέδιο των λεπτομερειών. Τα σχέδια της θεμελίωσης, άνοψης στέγης, όψεων, μια χαρά δημιουργούνται από το Fespa. Για τις λεπτομέρειες υπάρχει το ξεχωριστό πρόγραμμα των συνδέσεων αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό βασίζεσαι στη βιβλιοθήκη λεπτομερειών που φτιάχνεις.

Η παραγωγή φορτίων χιονιού και ανέμου είναι κάτι που όντως λείπει από το Fepsa και το έχω επισημάνει παραπάνω.

----------


## sundance

συμφωνω.

απλα τα σχεδια για να δημιουργηθουν (οψεις), αποσο καταλαβα απαιτουν τεκτων.

οποτε +1500 με 2000¤

----------


## Kostas2002

όχι δεν θέλεις ΤΕΚΤΩΝ
Στο fespa πας στο τρισδιάστατο κτίριο, διαλέγεις την όψη που θέλεις και την σώζεις.
Μετά την ανοίγεις από το μενού του FESPA και την κάνεις ότι θέλεις αφού είναι γραμμές...

----------


## sundance

αναφερομαι στην αναρτηση #9, μονο που αντι για τομη να ειναι οψη.

αυτο για να γινει, δεν θελει τεκτονα?

----------


## Xάρης

Επειδή το στατικό μοντέλο προσομοίωσης μπορεί αν διαφέρει από την πραγματική κατασκευή, π.χ. ως προς το ύψος των στύλων λόγω της θέσης (βάθους) που τοποθετούμε τους κόμβους της θεμελίωσης, δημιουργώ τις όψεις από το μηδέν με γραμμούλες και λοιπά γραμμικά στοιχεία.

Ο Τέκτων δεν χρειάζεται, ούτε άλλο σχεδιαστικό, κι αυτό είναι ένα από τα δυνατά σημεία του Fespa.
Όπως εξάλλου είπαμε, η δουλειά είναι στις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## sundance

το πρωτο εγχειριδιο για κανεπε που μπορω να το βρω?

http://www.lhlogismiki.gr/inc_gr.php...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το βρήκα στο εμπόριο.
Τηλεφώνησες στην LH-Λογισμική;

----------


## sundance

οχι, ελπιζω να το καταλαβουν και να παρεχουν τις απαραιτητες πληροφοριες απο μονοι τους, εγχειριδιο χρησης ειναι αυτο.

----------

